# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Similar to statspack/AWR report

## malay_biswal

Is there anything similar to AWR/statspack report in SQL Server 2005.

----------


## rmiao

What's AWR/statspack report?

----------


## skhanal

No. You will have to write your own script. SQL Server provides many dynamic performance views, which you can query to get the similar result.

There are third party tools that capture the information and show the historical trends, etc. There is one called Indepth (it is owned by Symantec now)

----------


## rmiao

Microsoft has performance dashboard for sql2k5, download it and check out.

----------


## malay_biswal

Thanks for the info.

----------

